

Ask HN: Are developers less likely to pay for curated data? - thatusertwo

I'm considering building a pay site that curates already existing technical info from various other websites. Are developers less likely (then regular people) to pay for stuff they could find in google if they put in the effort?
======
relaunched
From my experience, curating and charging for information that's readily
available for free is in direct opposition with the developer / hacker ethos.
There are a lot of us who spend a great deal of time creating things of value
and sharing it with the world, answering people's questions and contributing
to the knowledge-base at large, for no other reason other than to pay it
forward.

